# Not a happy camper



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

We have been remodeling our basement "aka the dogs room" and the boys have been staying upstairs. Well I have already gone through a sheet set, dog bed and two comforters. Well today this is what I came home to, mind you we just had our upstairs finished. Our molding and carpet was chewed up. :doh: I think we have to break out the crates, which I am very sad to do. 

Is it wrong to crate one dog and not the other. I am pretty sure it is the puppy that is doing all this damage.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, sure they didn't do it, look at those faces.
I'd try the puppy in the cage first (would hate to bring it out again too), I've got my two teenagers in the kitchen and they been doing pretty good for now:uhoh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rut Roh. Looks like someone is in deep doo doo! I think you are right about bringing back the crate. I think it would be fine to just crate the most likely suspect.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Honestly wouldn't have ever gotten rid of the crates myself. Our dogs just love them. Sorry to see what you came home too. Just remember the people to blame.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

I was very very fortunate with my pups. Had a spot on a wood chair and one corner of woodwork. Bitter apple worked great for me. Now and then it is just a pillow from Jimi. And I know it is Jimi because his brother and sister tell on him then he tells on himself.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That's pretty much what my whole house would look like if I let Rookie have free reign!!


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd absolutely break out the crate(s)! Don't feel bad about crating one or both of them.... remember, they look at a crate as a den. Abby loves her crate and will go into hers occasionally just to hang out or nap. 

You can crate one and not the other. My parents have done it for over a year with their goldens and haven't had any issues.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It was my Danny! He must have come to visit because I have all of the same exact damage done to my house!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Get that crate out now!!!! I wouldnt feel bad about just crating one if you only crate the puppy but if you are not sure then I would crate both. Bama doesnt mind his crate and sometimes I feel bad putting him in it until I see damage like that. 
Good luck and hopefully they will learn and wont have to stay in them long.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh boy!!! someone's in trouble!! I would be using the crates again. thats gonna be expensive to fix especially if you dont crate them. one day your gonna come home to NO carpet or woodwork!! good luck!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Well the crate is officially out. Bailey has been going in and out of it all night, probably because he knows he is not the one who will be staying in it, smart dog!

Bentley on the other hand will not even go near it right now.:doh: I will have to lure him with some good ol chicken tomorrow I guess. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You put him in it and ignore the whining.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

You asked about crating one and not the other....
*Tag has never been crated*. He doesn't do much these days but sleep.
*Samson is no longer crated *_(as off days ago)._ First, he can't get comfortable any more with his hips bothering him. Second, he knows what is his and we have never had a problem with him playing or chewing on things that are not his.
*Delilah is crated.*


----------

